# does anyone make a ?



## bbd25 (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anyone make a good wireless tachometer that will work for chainsaws, lawn equipment and dirt bikes?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 14, 2014)

Fast tach


----------



## bbd25 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thx for fast reply. Forgot one Big detail... I'd like it to be cheaper than the best expensive brand. I'm just going to use it for home use, not as a professional. 
Kenjack I'll look that one up thank you


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 6, 2015)

tinytach.com


----------

